# Why tapered bands are faster



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was looking at Pop Shot's post about punch-tapered bands just now http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12291-puka-tapers-vs-cut-tapers/ and it got me thuinking again about why tapered bands are faster. I've seen it said several times on here that it has to do with the lighter weight of the pouch side but I'm convinced that this is only a very small part of the equation. It's about stretch and acceleration.
I made up a quick illustration using chained bands. I used these because 1. I have a bunch 2. they're easy to make and 3. because they illustrate my point very well.
Here's two sets of chained bands made from the same #32 rubberbands both in a two link configuration. The top set is made up of two links of two bands for an effective straight taper, just like a set of flats cut straight. The bottom set is in a 2-1 taper, or 50%, like if you tapered a set of flats from 1" to 1/2". Both are the same static length of 6" long. I have colored the mid-point of both sets red for illustrative purposes.







Stretching the "straight taper" set to 300% or 18" shows just what you would expect, the mid point is at right about 9".







Stretching the "50% tapered" set to the same 300% shows the mid point to be only at about 6", which means that the single-band end is stretching 50% more over the same draw length.







This super-stretched band has way more stored energy than the straight-cut set due to this extra stretch. Assuming that your ammo is properly matched with your bands this will deliver more speed with the same draw length but with increased wear since the tapered end is working 50% harder than an otherwise identical straight set would be.
Clear? Was this already obvious to everybody or does this help your understanding of band dynamics? Let's hear your thoughts.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

It is clear and it does help my understanding. thank you very much, and the pictures...well they are truely worth 1000 words.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I quasi-understood the physics of tapered bands, and read the explanations, but THIS is an excellent illustration/demo of the effects of drawing the two type of band sets.

I really liked your midpoint marks... I am also looking forward to other knowledgeable member's input, since I can't put my understanding in to typed word









Thanks for the time and effort on this thread.

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... this was exactly my reasoning in the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10964-why-tapered-bands-are-faster-but-do-not-last-as-long/page__hl__%2Btapered+%2Bbands__fromsearch__1

You will see that I used perforated bands to make the same point for which you are using chains.

More great minds thinking alike!









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Yep ... this was exactly my reasoning in the following thread:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
> 
> ...


They sure do!
I missed this post initally, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-128-why-are-tapered-bands-faster-and-what-useful-information-have-i-learned-in-the-process-of-discovering-the-answer/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> http://slingshotforu...ing-the-answer/


There are simple explinations and there are complicated ones. Now we have an example of both.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> http://slingshotforu...ing-the-answer/


There are simple explinations and there are complicated ones. Now we have an example of both.
[/quote]


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Couldnt of said it better, thanks mj ya hit the nail on the head...cheers


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I also feel like there's some interplay/mingling between torque and speed, and the fact that, upon release, the slower, stronger thicker tapered section (A) is "throwing" the lighter, faster pouchside section (B)as a whole as B is contracting at a faster rate than A. meanwhile A side's torque is relatively unaffected by B's contraction force. so they're faster because along the entire taper of the band the torquier side (A side) is always stronger than the faster side (B side) and there is a constant accelleration on the projectile from release to the slack point of the bands, as opposed to the straight bands (no taper) which accellerate all at once, and then the projectile is just 'along for the ride' once it reaches max accelleration. which can be tuned/matched by projectile weight. OK, now pick it apart. I'm ready


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I also feel like there's some interplay/mingling between torque and speed, and the fact that, upon release, the slower, stronger thicker tapered section (A) is "throwing" the lighter, faster pouchside section (B)as a whole as B is contracting at a faster rate than A. meanwhile A side's torque is relatively unaffected by B's contraction force. so they're faster because along the entire taper of the band the torquier side (A side) is always stronger than the faster side (B side) and there is a constant accelleration on the projectile from release to the slack point of the bands, as opposed to the straight bands (no taper) which accellerate all at once, and then the projectile is just 'along for the ride' once it reaches max accelleration. which can be tuned/matched by projectile weight. OK, now pick it apart. I'm ready


Yeah, I'm down with that!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I also feel like there's some interplay/mingling between torque and speed, and the fact that, upon release, the slower, stronger thicker tapered section (A) is "throwing" the lighter, faster pouchside section (B)as a whole as B is contracting at a faster rate than A. meanwhile A side's torque is relatively unaffected by B's contraction force. so they're faster because along the entire taper of the band the torquier side (A side) is always stronger than the faster side (B side) and there is a constant accelleration on the projectile from release to the slack point of the bands, as opposed to the straight bands (no taper) which accellerate all at once, and then the projectile is just 'along for the ride' once it reaches max accelleration. which can be tuned/matched by projectile weight. OK, now pick it apart. I'm ready


This is the reason I always assumed tapers were faster ... I just could never articulate it like you did.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

M_J said:


> http://slingshotforu...ing-the-answer/


There are simple explinations and there are complicated ones. Now we have an example of both.
[/quote]

Yup


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done MJ.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good Job Mike! Nice, straight forward,easy to understand. COOL! Flatband


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I hadn't seen these posts prior to asking the "Typical New Guy Question" yesterday. I have been educated!! Thanks to all! This is exactly what I was hoping to learn.


----------

